# Tooth whitening products



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 11, 2014)

My teeth have lost most of their enamel due to the disease and steroid induced osteoperosis. My teeth are kind of yellow and I was wondering if any tooth whitening products worked for any of you? I have used toothpastes bit nothing helps and I dont want to waste money.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Jul 11, 2014)

I honestly use the mouthwash with teeth whitening system and that has helped me. Specifically I use the Listerine Total Care Plus Whitening (they also have other whitening mouthwash products). The whitening formula leaves your teeth a little foamy (like gargling with peroxide) but I don't mind it I just follow it with a water rinse.  http://www.listerine.com/products/total-care-plus-whitening-anticavity-moutwash


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, I'll buy that one to try next time.


----------



## If* (Jul 11, 2014)

I have to say what has helped my teeth really whiten up is Coconut oil swishing - if people would just commit to try it for 2 weeks before they say it won't help. Plus it can help gums, bad breath, etc. 
I wish you would try it! Pearly whites could be calling 
Cost only $6 to try ~ ive had no bad side effects.


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Jul 11, 2014)

I have heard a lot about coconut oil pulling lately some good, some skeptical. I thought about it myself (still think about it from time to time) but the idea of doing it for a few minutes exhausts me and slightly grosses me out lol. If you go this route, do your research before starting on oil pulling to make sure you do it properly.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 11, 2014)

How long do you swish for If? I have coconut oil but it solidified I'd need to put it by the window to get it back to liquid. I'm not opposed to trying it for 2 weeks. It can't hurt but I'm skeptical.


----------



## If* (Jul 11, 2014)

i researched and do 20 minutes a day. I admit it takes discipline which many do not want to do and it can seem gross to several. It's really not that bad. Also since it can solidify do not spit it in a drain of any sort unless you want to call a plumber 
CrohnsChicago, are there any side effects or possible risk to using what you suggested? I have never looked into it.


----------



## Ali29 (Jul 11, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else has experienced this while on Prednisone but my dentist pulled me off my Colgate Whitening toothpaste (worked really well) due to the effects on my teeth while on Prednisone.  I have developed extreme tooth sensitivity and it is spreading through my mouth.  He now has me on plain Sensodyne which is helping.

As far as the loss of enamel - my dentist has one of my daughters on Colgate PreviDent 5000 which helps the enamel (loss of enamel due to other issue) - it is a prescription here now in the US but it used to be OTC.  You may want to research this to see if it might be a good fit.  It rebuilds and strengthens teeth and makes them more resistant to decay & bacteria.  There is also a rinse to help also.  I did a lot of research on it when they put her on it.

Good luck


----------



## If* (Jul 11, 2014)

Take a photo of before and after Day 1 - 14 ~ do not swallow ~ it melts fast so you can let it melt in your mouth. Do it in the shower - time goes by fast there  

Also bacteria can be a problem with CD in the mouth and this might help that too!

I love the stuff!! I use it for several things. 

Hope it helps you too!


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Jul 11, 2014)

Here are a couple of relevant articles on oil pulling
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/03/12/oil-pulling_n_4943808.html

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18408265

http://www.theatlantic.com/health/a...h-oil-for-oral-health-not-recommended/284490/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3131773/#!po=46.4286

http://drsandamoldovan.com/2014/03/skinny-oil-pulling-magic-mouthwash-hogwash/

An interesting review of trying it: http://jezebel.com/the-oil-pulling-health-craze-works-just-not-in-the-w-1538252677


----------



## If* (Jul 11, 2014)

never mind crohnschicago, i went and read the reviews and directions of the link you provided OF YOUR RECOMMENDED MOUTHWASH. You are right when you said to be sure and do your research ~ it should apply to your post too. 
I have asked before, why are peeps so harsh on 'natural' and don't seem to apply the same to conventional?? 

Coconut swishing is not for everyone. I don't use anything with alcohol in it so it is a good alternative for me 

Thanks!


----------



## CrohnsChicago (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, everything should be reviewed carefully. 

I go both natural and other, it just depends on my personal needs and any solid, reliable information I can find on things. 

It's always a personal choice at the end of the day. The links I provided regarding oil pulling include both pro-oil pulling links and skeptical links.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 11, 2014)

Oil pulling may be useless but atleast it's harmless. I workstation discourage anyone from doing it as long as that wasnt there sole protocol. .
Ali thanks on the toothpaste I'll ask my dentist if he will prescribe.


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi all! I'm a dental hygienist with 30 years of experience! Whitening products that are toothpastes, mouth washes and paint on tooth whiteners are just gimmicks! It's a marketing tool for these companies! It takes 45min to an hour to open the pores of the teeth and another 45min-1hour for the bleaching agent/ bleach solution to do its job! So they are really a waste of $$$$! White strips as far as over the counter whitening systems is one of the safest and most effective over the  counter products. I believe they have been approved by the ADA and are safe to use! But all whitening products have the potential to make your teeth sensitive..... But usually will go away once you're done whitening! So if you want something effective and safe to whiten your teeth check with your dentist or hygienist! That'd be your best bet! Especially if you have enamel issues.:tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 11, 2014)

And Prevident 5000 is an awesome tooth desensitizer! They actually make a sensitive tooth formula as well as a dry mouth formula and a cavity booster formula! We prescribe those in our office all the time!!!


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you so much chuck. I used the strip years ago and ny teeth burned. Are they just hurting but not damaging the enamel?


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 11, 2014)

Obv you don't want to overuse like anything else but the PH is supposedly balanced and they have been approved by the ADA. If they make your teeth sensitive do every other day or every 3rd day and use a densensitizing toothpaste. Only do a week or two @ the most and stop for @ least 6 months! Most ppl touch up maybe 2x/year to maintain. But you would only have to do 2or 3 treatments to touch-up! Good luck!! Chuck


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 11, 2014)

The reason why the teeth are sensitive after whitening is because the pores of the teeth are still open. So temps esp cold can make the teeth hypersensitive but should go away gradually after you've completed your whitening! If you truly have no enamel you don't want to bleach as the whitening gel will only work on enamel. By the same token if you have fillings or crowns on your front teeth those will not change color as only enamel will bleach!!!


----------



## kikig (Jul 2, 2015)

You can try baking soda in combination with your toothpaste once or twice a week. It will provide a gentle cleaning and eventual whitening. Google it for more info


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Jul 3, 2015)

I had dental veneers done,twice over the last few years,expensive but really good.over the counter whitening seemingly doesn,t work,better with the dentist in the uk these over the counter products aren't,t strong enough to do anything.


----------



## chuckmya (Jul 21, 2015)

Gotta be careful using acidic things such as lemon and orange as it may erode the enamel and make teeth hypertensive! The PH is obv very acidic and can cause damage and erosion to the enamel.....so any dentist would not recommend doing it!!!


----------

